
Color and shade Picker for mac - quotleapp
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pikka/id1195076754?ls=1&mt=12
======
therealmarv
SIP is free
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sip/id507257563?mt=12](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sip/id507257563?mt=12)

